# Help, my cat is an escape artist!



## Majicou (Jun 7, 2003)

My cat Jet has an obsession with anything he can investigate or squeeze through like an open door, a hole in a fence etc.
When he was a little kitten he ran into the cellar. That was bad enough as a cellar isn't the safest place for a kitten, but he managed to squeeze through a small hole in the wall which leads to my house's foundations. All I could hear was the bell on his collar tinkling as he explored under the floorboards. Luckily he found his way out, or he could have been stuck down there forever  
I've lost count of the number of times he's disappeared up the chimney. We thought a fireguard would be the answer. It was... until he worked out how to open it! :lol: 
Once he didn't return home before I locked the catflap at night, so I left it open, but he hadn't returned by morning. It wasn't until that afternoon I realised he had been locken in the neighbour's shed - that open door was just too interesting to pass by! :lol: 
Has anyone else got a 'Houdini cat'?


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I'm sure if Sugar had more places to explore, she would be the next Houdini. Twinkie is just too chicken to do anything. I probably wouldnt let the cats out if I had any type of hole in the backyard so I dont know about them escaping unless they ran past me! :lol:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Cats are patient, determined, agile, and flexible enough, it seems, to go almost anywhere they want to. I know this must worry you, Majicou. I wish you luck with keeping her inside and safe. In a way it's amusing, but I know you worry about her getting stuck somewhere!


----------



## Majicou (Jun 7, 2003)

Thanks, Jeanie! All of that happened a while ago, so hopefully since he's got older, he's become wiser! Of course, you can never tell with cats. :roll:


----------



## formula (Oct 5, 2003)

Thats pretty funny. I have a ferret that is the same way.


----------



## eurocat (Jan 10, 2004)

Majicou said:


> Has anyone else got a 'Houdini cat'?


i remember once when we left the house and put simba outside, then returned to find him sleeping on my bed...in the house! :?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That must have been funny! How do they do it?


----------

